# printing polo shirts



## bullrun (May 20, 2007)

Hi to you all, this is my first posting on the forum so if its wrong I am sorry.
My problem is I have tried to apply my transfer paper to some polo shirts, the print will not adhere to the shirt. I have no problem with tee shirts so I was wondering if there was a special type of shirt I should buy? I thought it best to ask the experts.
Thank you
trevor


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

Much more info needed.

You say "some" polo shirts. What is different about the polo shirts that work vs. the ones that don't?

What brand transfer paper are you using?

Are you using the recommended pressing time, temperature and pressure?

Are these brand new shirts? Have they been washed?

Any and all info will be most beneficial to us helping you with a solution.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

The thing that jumps into my mind is: Are the t-shirts made of a different material than the Polos? If so, they will require different types of transfers.


----------



## FOREVERCS (Apr 24, 2017)

Polo shirts are often rougher stitched.

That could mean that the transfer paper you use is not designed to cover those rough stitched garments. 

There are special transfer papers on the market for these cases, i.e. the five star.


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

STPG Press said:


> You say "some" polo shirts. What is different about the polo shirts that work vs. the ones that don't?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

